# protein shake recipes?



## pood (Jul 9, 2002)

anyone know of a site that has protein shake recipes? i'm trying to gain muslce, so i need lots of good calories


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 9, 2002)

Try the recipe section here. Also here is some u could use.

Shake One
1 Cup ice 
1 cup skim milk 
1 banana 
2 tbs of natural peanut butter 
1 scoop of whey protien powder.   Maybe more for u

Recipe 2
start with someskimmilk
2 scoops whey protein powder
a pretty good amount of coffee
some ice

I toss a banana in there or somel ite chocolate syrup or something.

If you dont have whey protien go get some or maybe try egg whites all though it may make u sick


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 9, 2002)

My fav:

1/3 cup frozen strawberries
2 ice cubes
1 cup water

BLEND UNTIL SMOOTH

Add:
2 scoops vanilla protein powder
2 scoops dextrose

Blend until mixed.

Simple, but VERY tasty!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

if you add 3 tbs heavy cream it's even more delish


----------



## pood (Jul 9, 2002)

is the peanut butter for taste? because i actually like drinking my protein powder with milk, tastes like strawberry milk.

i just bought 10 pounds of 100% whey protein by optimum nutriontion, strawberry.

maybe ill try 2 scoop powder, 2 banas, 8 oz 2 % milk, and scoop of ice cream today


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by pood *_i just bought 10 pounds of 100% whey protein by optimum nutriontion, strawberry.



Pro Complex?  That's the stuff I use.  I like vanilla myself.  The strawberry is too sweet for my taste.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by pood *_
> is the peanut butter for taste? because i actually like drinking my protein powder with milk, tastes like strawberry milk.



PB can be used for taste but it has good fats in it. If your going to put it in your shake make sure it is natural pb. I add healthly choice ice cream to my shakes when I am bulking it makes it taste great and I dont usally eat crap like cookies or cakes.


----------



## LAM (Jul 9, 2002)

1/3 cup egg white protein
1/3 cup caesin
10 grams of CFM whey
1/2 cup 100% Natural unprocessed Wheat Bran or 1/3 cup 100% Natural Oat Bran
1 teaspoon coca powder
16 oz water

* tastes like shit but it does the job !


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 10, 2002)

I know that is good for you but i couldnt stomach that


----------

